# Fever



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Do any of you know if stress and anxeity can cause fever, i had an MRI the other day to rule out tumors and epilepsy and i've been waitin all weekend for the results, obviously im worried, but i'd had a headache all day yesterday in my neck and head so i took my temp and i had one, then i had a panic attack cuz it was on top of my derealization all together, doesanyone know if its possible for anxiety and stress to cause a fever??


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Stress and anxiety can make you more suseptible to flu's and cold's so it can cause a fever that way. I dont think stress and anxiety can directly cause a fever though.

Are you on any meds? Some psychiatric meds can cause a fever if your having a bad reaction.

If the fever gets worse or doesent go away go to the doctor. Take some acetaminophen if you got any. That should help abit.


----------

